# Which GS would you buy today and why?



## sonyman99

I very recently bought a Seiko SARX033 and also a Seiko Quartz Solar Diver. I love them both and I'm really enjoying them. One day I know I will buy a GS and right now I am enjoying looking at them and deciding which one I would buy if it was now.

Very interestingly I narrowed it down to two which turned out to be really the GS version of what i recently bought.

Either 1. the SBGA211. The new Snowflake. Spring Drive, high intensity titanium, Sapphire back and front and the lovely dial.









Or 2. the SBGE215. What a Diver this looks. Spring Drive, high intensity titanium, GMT dual time, the colouring and the detail look sublime.









I think I would have to buy both 

Which of the current range would you buy?


----------



## jsohal

If money was not a factor, I would buy the SBGD001 with the 9R01 movement (8 day power reserve and the reserve indicator on the back). I've wanted to buy a spring drive forever, but I personally can't get past the reserve indicator on the front) 

http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-cont...Spring-Drive-8-Day-Power-Reserve-Watch-10.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## T1meout

SBGW253, cause I like it.


----------



## Wizard of Oz

SBGE215 is actually steel as far as I know.
I would probobly go for Snowflake or SBGE001 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SolarUnderwood

Grand Seiko SBGA229 Diver because I think it may be the best watch out. Only thing stopping me is it's size.


----------



## reggie747

SBGJ001 for me I think...I mean just look at it...


----------



## KickToc

SBGJ001 
hibeat (36000 bph) GMT with 44GS inspired case, zaratsu finishing, ridges of yamahada (mountain surface) of Mount Iwate (Iwatesan) dial, cal 9S86 my choice

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KickToc

jsohal said:


> If money was not a factor, I would buy the SBGD001 with the 9R01 movement (8 day power reserve and the reserve indicator on the back). I've wanted to buy a spring drive forever, but I personally can't get past the reserve indicator on the front)
> 
> http://www.ablogtowatch.com/wp-cont...Spring-Drive-8-Day-Power-Reserve-Watch-10.jpg
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Love this one- need to see in the flesh!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonyman99

Wizard of Oz said:


> SBGE215 is actually steel as far as I know.
> I would probobly go for Snowflake or SBGE001
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's high intensity titanium according to the specs on the site.

Grand Seiko SBGE215


----------



## closeset

SBGW253 SBGD001


----------



## estrickland

Picked up the SLA017 and SBGW253 this year, so definitely those.
Both excellent executions of first watches in their prospective product lines, homaging the 62Mas and GS 3180.
The vintage piece are among my favorite watches, so I picked up the modern executions as companion pieces.

SBGW251/252 are amazing though, and I really wish I could swing one of them. Thought hard about the 251.

After those, the hi-beat LE GS diver SBGH257.

Not a fan of the new Snowflake.


----------



## Wizard of Oz

sonyman99 said:


> It's high intensity titanium according to the specs on the site.
> 
> Grand Seiko SBGE215


Oh cool,thought that they did those only in steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Btreichel87

sonyman99 said:


> I very recently bought a Seiko SARX033 and also a Seiko Quartz Solar Diver. I love them both and I'm really enjoying them. One day I know I will buy a GS and right now I am enjoying looking at them and deciding which one I would buy if it was now.
> 
> Very interestingly I narrowed it down to two which turned out to be really the GS version of what i recently bought.
> 
> Either 1. the SBGA211. The new Snowflake. Spring Drive, high intensity titanium, Sapphire back and front and the lovely dial.
> 
> View attachment 12149698
> 
> 
> Or 2. the SBGE215. What a Diver this looks. Spring Drive, high intensity titanium, GMT dual time, the colouring and the detail look sublime.
> 
> View attachment 12149754
> 
> 
> I think I would have to buy both
> 
> Which of the current range would you buy?


I just can't get one board with the design of the new spring dive models. the "spring drive" text looks like it's in no man's land. Get an old snowflake with the SEIKO branding. Just seems so much more balanced than the new version.


----------



## closeset

SBGH257 also looks nice and special


----------



## bluedialer

Sadly I have to admit that nothing in the CURRENT basic catalogue really pulls at me that much at this time. I still love GS and what it presents, but I'm just waiting for them to once again come out with something that really pulls me in. Certainly not opposed to getting something with the new logo placement, in fact I'd like to at some point. But as of now, none of the lineup is quite _that_ attractive to me. It doesn't "help" that I'm already satisfied with two wonderful Spring Drive and Hi-Beat watches in my collection... But with GS we never know what gem another year may bring!


----------



## BostonWatcher

I've had two GS's, one the SBGR083 LE which was my favorite, however, it moved on and finding another clean example has proven tough to do.









I purchased the SBGH001 last year and it went to fund something else (unfortunately, that didn't transpire), and lo and behold, I've another one arriving tomorrow. I'm a sucker for blue second hands and the HB movement, which IMO, is the one to get if acquiring a GS. Yes, the Spring Drive is unique, however, being a pure mechanical, the HB does it for me.


----------



## Classic Breguet

I'm currently looking for a reasonably priced sbgv019. As soon as I find one I'm going to buy it. I see several available but asking a bit too high prices.


----------



## Covenant

I would love a SBGH035. Special hi-beat with +4/-2 accuracy, gold lion emblem on the rotor, uniquely textured dial, and blued seconds hand. Amazing.


----------



## ColinW

How about hypotheticals? A HAQ with day and date in a 40 or 41mm case. I've been happy with my small collection the last two years (Snowflake, Speedy, Seamaster, Alpinist), but a nice, accurate, versatile grab-in-go with all the essential information has been on my mind. The 37mm cased ones are just too small and the right sized ones don't have the day. :-(


----------



## whineboy

reggie747 said:


> SBGJ001 for me I think...I mean just look at it...
> 
> View attachment 12158082
> 
> View attachment 12158090


+1 on the SBGJ001 - it trumps the Snowflake 'cos the dial has two things going on, radial lines, and waves along those lines. The Snowflake dial is much more one-dimensional.
Plus, the case is the edgiest of all the GSs.


----------



## jsohal

The SBGT027. Love the dial, the day/date, and the +/- 5 sec per year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mcbowflex

SBGA229 for sure. I'm not exactly an executive or one who's gunning for a job where I have to wear a shirt and tie so a dive watch is more my thing. Only wish it had a 300m rating at its price point and a quicker changing date.


----------



## Raydius

Well, I dipped my toe in the GS waters this year with the SBGA083 and really like it as the dressier light-dialed alternative to my Sub:










I'm sold on the color, but part of me feels like I'm missing out on the 5-link bracelet, the display caseback, and the slightly more detailed hour indices that some of the other models have. So I think at some point I may try to trade it towards the SBGE005 or SBGE205, so long as it's not too big for me. This ticks all the boxes and adds a GMT complication as well as that crazy depth.



















Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## asr53

I would buy the spring driver diver, nice size looks great and spring drive is fantastic. For me all the rest seem boring or cluttered with GMT or chronographs stuff that makes them hard to read, i want great looking good accuracy and the spring drive diver has it all, its the one and only for me.


----------



## Prince Escalus

SBGH001 is the one for me, clean dial, stainless steel bracelet, trumps even the much lauded snowflake


----------



## izecius

SBGA011/SBGA211

I really loved the old Snowflake and was shocked when they changed the dial. I was looking for a new SBGA011, but they are overpriced due to their collectors worth now and hard to get new. The more i look at the SBGA211, the more i like it. The official pictures dont look good, but the on hands one look very good. I am turning slowly and could see myself buying the new Snowflake at some point and it is the only non limited Grand Seiko i really think about purchasing for years now.


----------



## ciphermonk

Eventually, I'd like to get a chronograph with the 9R96 spring drive movement. Currently it's only offered in the SBGC219 which I'm not currently a fan off (could grow on me though). Perhaps later this year or next year, they will release additional offerings with the updated / more accurate movement.


----------



## Btreichel87

I'm honestly really tempted by the 37mm Quartz line. Beautiful watches, no maintenance. Super accurate.


----------



## whineboy

Btreichel87 said:


> I'm honestly really tempted by the 37mm Quartz line. Beautiful watches, no maintenance. Super accurate.


+1

The idea of minimal maintenance costs is a compelling factor. I just noticed that the cost of service on a high-beat GMT is ~$1000!

Update: it's the 9R86 and 9R96 Spring Drive GMT chronos that are $1K. 9S mechanicals are $375, see the link in my post #32 below.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Milehigh981

Was finally able to see some GS in person recently and I was very impressed. Certainly adding one of these two to the buy list : 
SGBH201 
OR
or SGA 211


----------



## ciphermonk

whineboy said:


> +1
> 
> The idea of minimal maintenance costs is a compelling factor. I just noticed that the cost of service on a high-beat GMT is ~$1000!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Where did you find the service cost?


----------



## whineboy

ciphermonk said:


> Where did you find the service cost?


First, I gotta correct myself, it's not the high-beat GMT that is $1K, it's the 9R86 and 9R96 Spring Drive Chronograph movements. I confused 9S and 9R, doh!

From Joe Kirk himself, here, first post: https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/faq-regarding-grand-seiko-service-4203962.html


----------



## srminimo

I'm debating between these 2: SBGA101 & SBGR079. The 101 is a Spring Drive, screw down crown, with a matte black dial and lume (which I sorely missed in my SBGR073 as a daily wearer). The 079 is anti-magnetic (which I really like, having had 3 watches magnetized in the past 2 years- don't ask me why or how, I do spend a lot of time in sound and editing studios...- also has a screw down crown, but the automatic movement instead of the Spring Drive.


----------



## GUTuna

The SBGA103, with that 57GS case and medallion rotor


----------



## Q-street

I wished GS made all their rotors like that. Awesome case design too.


----------



## Q-street

I would get the SBGJ001. Really like the sunburst dial, case design, and size. The SBGE001 and SBGA029 are favorites too, but their size seems a little too big for me. Will have to try it one sometime to be sure.


----------



## NewHaven23

KickToc said:


> SBGJ001
> hibeat (36000 bph) GMT with 44GS inspired case, zaratsu finishing, ridges of yamahada (mountain surface) of Mount Iwate (Iwatesan) dial, cal 9S86 my choice
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup!!


----------



## daveto

SBGJ001, really loves that dial and gmt application.


----------



## Allan_de_dub

estrickland said:


> Picked up the SLA017 and SBGW253 this year, so definitely those.
> Both excellent executions of first watches in their prospective product lines, homaging the 62Mas and GS 3180.
> The vintage piece are among my favorite watches, so I picked up the modern executions as companion pieces.
> 
> SBGW251/252 are amazing though, and I really wish I could swing one of them. Thought hard about the 251.
> 
> After those, the hi-beat LE GS diver SBGH257.
> 
> Not a fan of the new Snowflake.


How does the finishing on the SLA017 compare to GS in general? From the pictures it seems that the hands and indices are a little rougher around the edges compared to GS.


----------



## Shaun Farrier

The snowflake,as the dial is gorgeous & a true modern classic. 
I also love the case / lug shape of their 42mm 'dress' models such as the SBGR299.


----------



## ten13th

This. 









The most beautiful dial. Super light weight titanium case. Innovative movement.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## bjkadron

For me it would be either the SBGR095/SBGR091 Because of it's classic beauty Or the sbga031 (Photocred: Dkowl) Because I could wear it every day and I think the steel version would be a little heavy due to the size.


----------



## closeset

SBGR095 is beautiful!


----------



## Q-street

Tough to make a decision on one, but I'd probably choose the sbgj001 b/c I'll probably wear it more often then say the sbgc001


----------



## vjlbl

Just saw this today... Must find ways to fund this purchase


----------



## yongsoo1982

the older "blizzard" SBGA125 dial for sure!


----------



## T1meout

yongsoo1982 said:


> the older "blizzard" SBGA125 dial for sure!


There is only the blizzard, which was a limited edition. There is no modern iteration of it.


----------



## imaCoolRobot




----------



## mervynlau

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wabash60611

Snowflake 211 for me to complete my Seiko Trinity!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03

The red just does it for me.


----------



## cuthbert

Today I bought this one:









I remained mesmerized by the blue dial (not really into silver or white ones) even if I have to admit I always considered GS to be too conservative for my taste. BTW how is possible to contact GS? I understand this is a special edition but it's not numbered, I wonder how many they made.


----------



## p_pae7

GS GMT









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.TD

+1 for the Snowflake SBGA211/SBGA011. Love everything about it.


----------



## bkdc

I'd be snapping up GMTs left and right if it weren't for a lack of a quickset date. This would annoy the heck out of me. I love the red and blue hands of the GMTs but avoid them.

It's the Snowflake. It represents the manufacturing quality and innovation of Grand Seiko.


----------



## Culto

Number 1


----------



## ten13th

bkdc said:


> I'd be snapping up GMTs left and right if it weren't for a lack of a quickset date. This would annoy the heck out of me. I love the red and blue hands of the GMTs but avoid them.
> 
> It's the Snowflake. It represents the manufacturing quality and innovation of Grand Seiko.


From my experience, GMT watches that have quick set 12hr hour hand doesn't have quick set date, GS, Rolex as example. Watches that have quick set 24hr hour hand have quick set dates, ETA 2893 based as an example. Each of these movement have its own pros and cons

Can you give examples of watch or movement that have quick set 12hr hour hand while having quick set date?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## vmgotit

I am buying my first Grand Seiko from a WUS member, a SBGX117! I like a diver for my water activities, with the screw down crown, and great Lume. I like the accuracy of quartz, and the service life of 50 yrs. I like the fact also that battery changes are easy. The finish, and crisp looks just speak to me. It was love at first sight! Vance.


----------



## raveen

Depends either you want a dress watch or a tool/diver watch. Given an option, I will go for SBGE215, such a beautiful piece.


----------



## MisterV

So far I don't see many (any?) alternatives for the Snowflake, since I would have to pick only one.

- Spring Drive
- size (41mm or less)
- open caseback
- the dial, of course
- price

A lot of other models look nice, but have a closed caseback, which does bother me. I really dig the SBGA081 - it's the Star Wars watch for me - but closed caseback. I'd get it if it was seriously discounted. The Blizzard's dial is not as appealing to me. Otherwise, it's hard to find all possible models with spring drive, really, otherwise I'm sure I would get a good deal somewhere.


----------



## gneissnz

No love for the SBGJ005?


----------



## Memcdowe

I am struggling between SBGH201 and SBGA211 right now! Can't decide. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## horolicious

Sbgh013 master shop limited with grand seiko on top. That will be my retirement watch.

More pics on the


----------



## bkdc

Memcdowe said:


> I am struggling between SBGH201 and SBGA211 right now! Can't decide.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Some people only look at Hi-Beat auto + white sunburst dial + stainless versus Spring Drive + Snowflake dial + titanium.

However, these two watches wear very differently on the wrist. The 41mm case Spring Drive wears like a 41mm while feeling amazingly light. The Hi-Beat feels smaller than a 40... more like 39. There's something about the longer indices on the dial and the slimmer lugs that gives the illusion of the watch being smaller. It's hard to put a finger on it. The sapphire crystal on the SBGA211 measures 33mm (or slightly above) and the sapphire crystal on the SBGH201 measures 32mm. It's not much, but it feels significant on the wrist.

If I were torn between the two, I'd choose based on how each feels on my wrist.


----------



## liwang22

I'm pretty enamored with the manual wind 130th anniversary in steel. Love the details and simplicity and no-date dial.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AKM

bkdc said:


> I'd be snapping up GMTs left and right if it weren't for a lack of a quickset date. This would annoy the heck out of me. I love the red and blue hands of the GMTs but avoid them.
> 
> It's the Snowflake. It represents the manufacturing quality and innovation of Grand Seiko.


The date can be set surprisingly quickly as it can be set by rotating the hour hand in either direction i.e. you can go backwards if the date you need is nearer that way. Also, the hour hand snaps between each hour marker when turning the crown and you don't have to drag the minute hand all the way around the dial.

Sent from my XT1562 using Tapatalk


----------



## larthurl

I have a GS SBGA085 and like it very much.
I'd jump at the chance to get a SBGR095, but since they were limited to 600, that may never happen.
Ever since I saw one in the wild last fall I've wanted one. Mainly because of the size - 37.5mm, and quality of course. The dial color is also special! At least to me.


----------



## Memcdowe

If I were torn between the two, I'd choose based on how each feels on my wrist.[/QUOTE]

I wish I had GS AD nearby but unfortunately there is not even within a days drive.

I went with the SBGH001 and absolutely love it. You are right though, it does wear more like a 39mm. I may have to purchase a Snowflake as well. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ncb

sbga101. I want a spare. 

Drilled lugs, lume!, 100M WR.

To me, this is the "Explorer" of the Grand Seiko line.


----------



## whineboy

gneissnz said:


> No love for the SBGJ005?


I've got love for the texture of that dial, and, if the date wheel was a matching green, I'd have to think about unlocking the wallet. 
Seriously, the silver of the date wheel is close to the dial color of the SBGJ001, so why not make it match for the SBGJ005?


----------



## ROG58

For me it has to be the spring drive diver, i love SD especially the divers, second to that would be the 44mm GMT SD, i have to say in all honesty the rest of GS leaves me uninspired, the snowflake which folk rave about is for me small looking and it has no lume on the dial, it looks more of a dress watch, even though i have a small wrist, i like to wear large 44-46mm watches and they don't look to bad at all on me. If i spend thousands of pounds on a watch, i like it look good easy to read, as my eyes are not what they use to be, so for me like i say SD Diver all the time, its a thing of beauty.


----------



## ovdwatches

SBGA211 for sure~


----------



## ravisuricata

This is gonna sound weird but I had a hard time reading the hands on my Snowflake. Almost like the proportions were too similar to differentiate at a glance. Never had that problem with any of my other GS pieces, including the ones with white dials.

I have highbeat, SD and quartz. Honestly, I love the quartz pieces most. The finish is gorgeous on all of them. But the quartz pieces are always spot on, every time I check them. No syncing with GPS or radio. They just keep time like rock stars.

Also, the quartz pieces are thinner, which is great for those of us with smaller wrists. My HB and SD pieces are a little on the thick side, IMO.

I would get a SBGV011. I love the unique lugs, echoing the early heritage of GS, with unrivaled tech inside.

As an aside, I also enjoy my mechanicals. I am fascinated by the delicate operation of the engines. I wish that I could see more of the movement through the case back. But that's not really a specifically GS issue.

You will love any GS that you choose!


----------



## ironcross27

The Snowflake is beautiful, but I wish it was symmetrical or that Seiko put the power reserve indicator somewhere else on the dial. Something about the placement just puts me off.


----------



## Foxman2k

whineboy said:


> +1 on the SBGJ001 - it trumps the Snowflake 'cos the dial has two things going on, radial lines, and waves along those lines. The Snowflake dial is much more one-dimensional.
> Plus, the case is the edgiest of all the GSs.


The SbGJ doesn't wear anywhere near as comfortable as the snowflake. It's very top heavy and thick.


----------



## Foxman2k

GUTuna said:


> The SBGA103, with that 57GS case and medallion rotor
> 
> View attachment 12330957
> 
> View attachment 12330959


Really enjoy my SBGA105


----------



## ten13th

Foxman2k said:


> The SbGJ doesn't wear anywhere near as comfortable as the snowflake. It's very top heavy and thick.


So true.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## whineboy

ten13th said:


> So true.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


Having now handled one, I agree it is top heavy. Thick, 2 mm more than most GSs, a bit. I see many non-gs chronos much thicker. So the thickness is ok to me.

Still, a gorgeous design, both case and face. Snowflake case does not stand out nearly as much.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ten13th

whineboy said:


> Having now handled one, I agree it is top heavy. Thick, 2 mm more than most GSs, a bit. I see many non-gs chronos much thicker. So the thickness is ok to me.
> 
> Still, a gorgeous design, both case and face. Snowflake case does not stand out nearly as much.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Snowflake has the most elegant and unique dial in the watch industry. There is none like it. The case design is there to support the dial, not to compete with it. SD is also another unique Seiko only for the watch industry. These two combine to make Snowflake truest unique and one of kind offerings.

The SBGJ are nice as well. GS execution of sunburst dial is like no other, but there are other sunburst dials by other brands. As far as I know GS is the only Highbeat GMT in the industry, but it's a derivative of highbeat movement.

The aesthetics of the watches are highly subjective. From the objective of uniqueness Snowflake > Highbeat.

I've both so I'm not bias for either. Couple photos of Snowflake and SBGJ, plus some other SD and SBGJ/H GS in my collection for jiggles.














































SNOWFLAKE FTW.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

whineboy said:


> Having now handled one, I agree it is top heavy. Thick, 2 mm more than most GSs, a bit. I see many non-gs chronos much thicker. So the thickness is ok to me.
> 
> Still, a gorgeous design, both case and face. Snowflake case does not stand out nearly as much.


As heavy and thick (14mm) as a stainless SBGJ is, it has to be said that it doesn't wear as thick and unwieldy as the numbers might indicate. And for those who have just handled it, for sure the initial impression of top heaviness will diminish after a day or few days of wear. Not that much an issue in my experience.
That said, the 44GS case design DOES look better when used on thinner non GMT models.

Of course, when comparing it to the thinner (though still not thin 12.5) Snowflake, made of titanium, with generously curved lines, it loses the battle of ergonomics. But it isn't uncomfortable to wear.


----------



## whineboy

ten13th said:


> Snowflake has the most elegant and unique dial in the watch industry. There is none like it. The case design is there to support the dial, not to compete with it. SD is also another unique Seiko only for the watch industry. These two combine to make Snowflake truest unique and one of kind offerings.
> 
> The SBGJ are nice as well. GS execution of sunburst dial is like no other, but there are other sunburst dials by other brands. As far as I know GS is the only Highbeat GMT in the industry, but it's a derivative of highbeat movement.
> 
> The aesthetics of the watches are highly subjective. From the objective of uniqueness Snowflake > Highbeat.
> 
> I've both so I'm not bias for either. Couple photos of Snowflake and SBGJ, plus some other SD and SBGJ/H GS in my collection for jiggles.
> 
> [[PIX OMITTED]]
> 
> SNOWFLAKE FTW.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You have a wonderful Grand Seiko collection, ten13th, those pictures give me some impure urges. That last one, the black-faced beauty on leather, looks so special (SBGH005?).

To me the Snowflake is all about the dial - the case design seems the same as its steel bretheren like the SBGA001 (I do realize it's Bright Titanium and will look a bit different in person). For full disclosure, I've not held a Snowflake, so I realize I can be criticized for saying this.

Agreed that there are other sunburst dials, but I am not aware of any with the filamented textured look of the SBGJ001. To me, both the case and the dial of the SBGJ001 are special, that's why I'd take it over the Snowflake. Just my view.

You are fortunate to have both, I can only dream. And I will keep open the possibility that, if I can hold a Snowflake, I might change what I just said!


----------



## Foxman2k

bluedialer said:


> As heavy and thick (14mm) as a stainless SBGJ is, it has to be said that it doesn't wear as thick and unwieldy as the numbers might indicate. And for those who have just handled it, for sure the initial impression of top heaviness will diminish after a day or few days of wear. Not that much an issue in my experience.
> That said, the 44GS case design DOES look better when used on thinner non GMT models.
> 
> Of course, when comparing it to the thinner (though still not thin 12.5) Snowflake, made of titanium, with generously curved lines, it loses the battle of ergonomics. But it isn't uncomfortable to wear.


I owned the SBGJ005 and also the snowflake. I've sold the 005 purely because for me, the snowflake wears more comfortably and seems to be a watch that is greater than the sum of its parts.

It's blued second hand, combined with snow drift dial, and snow like light weight, as well as spring drive smoothly powering the second hand like snow falling from the sky create an overall package that is hard to match.

I didn't find that the SBGj005 offered anywhere near that level of cohesiveness, but it's still a fine watch.

Other watches that for me deliver that level of cohesiveness are the Rolex SubC and AP Royal Oak.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

Foxman2k said:


> I owned the SBGJ005 and also the snowflake. I've sold the 005 purely because for me, the snowflake wears more comfortably and seems to be a watch that is greater than the sum of its parts.
> 
> It's blued second hand, combined with snow drift dial, and snow like light weight, as well as spring drive smoothly powering the second hand like snow falling from the sky create an overall package that is hard to match.
> 
> I didn't find that the SBGj005 offered anywhere near that level of cohesiveness, but it's still a fine watch.
> 
> Other watches that for me deliver that level of cohesiveness are the Rolex SubC and AP Royal Oak.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Imo, the J005 is not a watch for selling and would be happy to be able to keep both 
Both are fine watches that I love wearing, and neither puts the other away in any over all sense. Personally I give the dial on the J005 a slightly higher grade than the Snowflake... although its color and details aren't as easily apparent as photos suggest, the over all quality of everything under the crystal feels like a slight step up from the Snowflake. The SF definitely photographs better though. Seems to have a clearer crystal, thicker indices, and the texture simply photographs well.


----------



## ten13th

whineboy said:


> You have a wonderful Grand Seiko collection, ten13th, those pictures give me some impure urges. That last one, the black-faced beauty on leather, looks so special (SBGH005?).
> 
> To me the Snowflake is all about the dial - the case design seems the same as its steel bretheren like the SBGA001 (I do realize it's Bright Titanium and will look a bit different in person). For full disclosure, I've not held a Snowflake, so I realize I can be criticized for saying this.
> 
> Agreed that there are other sunburst dials, but I am not aware of any with the filamented textured look of the SBGJ001. To me, both the case and the dial of the SBGJ001 are special, that's why I'd take it over the Snowflake. Just my view.
> 
> You are fortunate to have both, I can only dream. And I will keep open the possibility that, if I can hold a Snowflake, I might change what I just said!


The last one is SBGH039 a LE.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Btreichel87

Foxman2k said:


> It's blued second hand, combined with snow drift dial, and snow like light weight, as well as spring drive smoothly powering the second hand like snow falling from the sky create an overall package that is hard to match.
> 
> Other watches that for me deliver that level of cohesiveness are the Rolex SubC and AP Royal Oak.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Very well articulated on the snowflake. I agree it's a well thought out piece. I'd be curious to hear you articulate in a similar fashion why you believe the subC and RO are as cohesive as the snowflake. I'm not a huge fan of either, the Rolex is simply bc I do not like divers so much, where as the RO is appealing to me only in its simplicity.. And that it offers a 37mm option.


----------



## whineboy

Dopey me - I forgot that the SBGJ211 is a titanium version of the SBGJ001/201, thought it has a less exciting (to me) pinstriped face.

https://www.exquisitetimepieces.com/grand-seiko-sbgj211.html

Supposed to be 30% lighter than stainless, that would reduce the top-heaviness.
Wish I could handle one.


----------



## ten13th

I'm sure NYC Seiko Boutique would be able to arrange couple of these for you to handle.


----------



## DrGonzo

gneissnz said:


> No love for the SBGJ005?
> 
> View attachment 12421233


Much love, but I assume the OP meant which one would you buy that is actually available. Still any hi beat GMT would be freaking awesome, so I would get the SBGJ003

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## gangrel

I think the only one I'd consider right now is the SBGW253. I'm averse to bracelets, and don't like essentially eating the cost of a good one. I also prefer a low profile, which isn't a Seiko strong suit.

At the price point of GS, I'm risk averse...and it's not like I can drive an hour to see things in person to ameliorate any concerns.


----------



## Foxman2k

I hate to say it, but many of the new GS releases leave me a bit cold. And they are gunning for some pretty significant price points, well into AP, JLC and PP territory. 

I'd love to see for example a HAQ perpetual calendar GS done right. The blizzard was a great watch, and the LE that had the hidden lion on it was cool too. 

Loved the SBGA103/105 too. Maybe a new bracelet style of glidelock style clasp ala Rolex?


----------



## bluedialer

Pretty much exactly the same thoughts here. There's always the next year.


----------



## JuergenFassbender

SBGX261. Because I like smaller sized watches and 37mm is perfect for my smaller wrist. Also because it's a quartz which means far less maintenance. High-end Japanese quartz watches with beautiful dials and cases plus outstanding accuracy, are just the epitome of watch perfection to me. (picture not mine but taken from Seiko website).


----------



## Archangel FX

I would buy.... and did buy the titanium SD diver SBGA031. I was interested in the light weight of the titanium and I really liked the layout of the dial. Because of the new dial design which I preferred less than the old, I acquired the 031 GS before they became unavailable.


----------



## Hoang928

I would go for a snowflake


----------



## stress8all

SBGE205, no question. Spring drive goodness, GS fit and finish, dressy design, and a traveller's GMT function. Doesn't get a whole lot more versatile.


----------



## horrij1

The SBGA211, just pulled the trigger on one, I wanted one with "Seiko" on the dial and the "Grand Seiko" at the 6:00 dial position. Should be in my hands tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## bkdc

SBGA241. SBGA201 but with lumibrite with laser etched indices (causing that prismatic rainbow refraction) in titanium (same case as the Snowflake).


----------



## Armstrong31

Sbgv009


----------



## treiz1337

Grand Seiko SBGW253 because I am a sucker for Tribute watches. And Grand Seiko SBGR305 because I am a sucker for modern version of classic vintage.


----------



## TheResident

Apologies not a GS but this would be the one I would buy:


----------



## Sayan

I wanted to buy pure automatic, no hi-beat, no spring drive. The limited edition SBGR305 looks gorgeous, the dial is amazing, but just too much for me at $7200.









So i bough SBGR261last week, which is really nice (this one is older version with Seiko on top) i got newer one


----------



## AlaskaJohnboy

I have looked at a lot and I would get the SBGJ021 the red dialed GMT Spring Drive.


----------



## Armstrong31

Gonna wait till next year. The lack of Seiko on the dial is not working for me. I hope GS is thinking this too.


----------

